#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Zelf jingles maken

## ronvh

Hoe kan ik op mijn PC gemakkelijk jingles maken?

dit moet natuurlijk wel een beetje uitgebreid zijn!

zoals een galmpje, en een delaytje.

En er moet bv. een achtergrond muziekje op komen

Laat het weten het zou mooi zijn als iemand me daarmee kan helpen!



Bijgewerkt door - geluidmoderator op 12/11/2002  23:21:54

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zie : http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=1683



Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## ronvh

ja bedankt, maar weet je ook waar ik dit programma kan downloaden?

----------


## Mathijs

Waar is het voor? radio, of drive-in show?

Als je het echt goed wil doen, moet je gewoon protools of Nuendo downloaden, met en hele rambam aan plug-ins er bij. kan je heel mooi auto duckers maken enz. zonder maar 1 analoog aparaat te gebruiken.

Ik raadt je protools aan, hier zijn ook de beste plug-ins voor te krijgen (o.a. het Gold en rainnesance paket van waves)

Groet
Mathijs vd Venne

----------


## Iko

idd protools.. dat is volgens mij ook het makkelijkste programma.. hoewel je wel redelijk snelle pc nodig heb, als met veel storen gaat werken, en je tegelijker tijd ook nog realtime plug-ins wil draaien.. ik heb het hier op een mac G3 lopen en werkt lekker..

greetzz Iko

----------


## Jurgen

> citaat:Als je het echt goed wil doen, moet je gewoon protools of Nuendo downloaden, met en hele rambam aan plug-ins er bij. kan je heel mooi auto duckers maken enz. zonder maar 1 analoog aparaat te gebruiken.




Als je het echt goed wil doen, dan laat je het doen! Komt het eindprodukt absoluut ten goede!



&lt;&lt;&lt; Had ik maar doorgeleerd, dan had ik makelaar kunnen worden! &gt;&gt;&gt;

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

strak plan jurgen...:-)  verdienen hun ook nog wat..:-))  want 1 ding kan ik je meegeven,ron...zelf goede en goed klinkende jingels maken, valt niet mee...ik spreek uit ervaring, maak al jaren mijn eigen jingles voor radio..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## DeMennooos

Weet nog wel een goede jingleboer.

jinglestudio@dec-rental.nl

<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat: dat is volgens mij ook het makkelijkste programma..



Daar ben ik het totaal niet mee eens. Protools is een van de moeilijkste programma's als je er eenmaal gewent aan bent is het gewoon het beste, maar voor de amateurs is er altijd nog cooledit enz.

Groet
Mathijs

----------


## ronvh

waar kan ik protools voor windows xp downloaden??

----------


## Mathijs

De protools versie voor windows XP is Protools LE (va.5.3.1)

De versie werk alleen met digedesign hardware dus je hebt er niks aan. Je zult het dus moeten kopen (met BV een digi 001) of draaien onder win98.



later
De Tante

----------


## kve

Probeer anders Soundforge van Sonic Foundry, vast wel te vinden op Kazaa ofzo.
Acid pro werkt ook goed.


Kees

Theatertechnici zijn soms net mensen

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> Hoe kan ik op mijn PC gemakkelijk jingles maken? dit moet natuurlijk wel een beetje uitgebreid zijn! zoals een galmpje, en een delaytje.



erm, ik zou eerst kijken naar waar je geluid mee wil maken voor je het door effecten heen gaat halen. :Smile: 





> citaat:
> protools.. dat is volgens mij ook het makkelijkste programma..



volgens mij niet. En deze programma's hebben verder nog eens een erg zware PC nodig ook.

als je wil gaan prutsen met samples en CD's zou ik starten met acid.
als je gewoon wil knippen en plakken en wat effectjes op bestaand materiaal doe simpel met cooledit.
Als je jingles wil gaan MAKEN, begin dan eerst eens wat instrumenten te verzamelen. Kan ook als software (VST-plugins en rebirth enzo). De eerste de beste cubasisversie zal je dan kunnen helpen.

Zelfs al kan jouw PC/aplle een zwaar programma als nuendo of protools aan. Dan nog is de CPU bij een beetje realtime editen vaak direkt op zijn bips. Terwijl je helemaal niet zulke hevige programma's nodig hebt.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Be

Je kunt ook nog pro tools frre downloaden, heb je r geen mooie dingetjes bij, plus dat je maar 8 kanaalen hebt. Maar het werkt wel mooi.

Oja zorg er wel voor dat je genoeg geheuggen in je computer hebt (512 Mb is echt geen overbodige luxe) Anders gaatr het tikken en zo.

Greet Be

----------


## Mathijs

Als je gewoon wat wil spelen kan je ook gewoon bij Kazaa een gehackte versie downloaden (waar je wel 32 kanalen en alle plug-ins kan gebruiken) er is daar een paket van iets meer dan 40 MB met een hele rotzooi plug-ins er bij die werkt prima.



Groet
Mathijs

----------

